# Medical supplies



## ApexPredator

So wanted to see what everyone was thinking on supplies or equipment 

Youve got 6 cubic feet of space to either pack it with basic surgical tools and supplies or basic lifesaving supplies. Just trying to get another thought provoking thread out there give some reasoning if you would. 

I personally would go with the tools because I have the skills to use them for anything and they are just all around more useful to me basic supplies are stop gaps and nothing more.


----------



## Guest

I would stock gauze, braces for knees, arms, neck, arm slings, antibiotics, pain killers+anti-inflammatory, icy hot medicated spray, burn cream, allergy medicine, Epson salts, sutures of varying sizes, safety pins, a few surgical scalpels, a mirror, pure alcohol, tweezers, pliers, surgical scissors...a guide to use some of these items might be useful if you don't already know how.


----------



## Denton

I expect to die, one day.

Wifey has a bullet and orders to use it when I say to do so. 

Not a moment before.


----------



## ApexPredator

I am going to try to stay outta this one a bit because I would like to see how people respond it will be helping me as well I have 6 cubic feet of space at work to use up but not sure how I wanna use it yet. Thx shade


----------



## Guest

np apex


----------



## Guest

ill add one more thing to my list.. get some ZZZquil. i recently f'ed my shoulder up bad. didnt go to the doctor. i soaked it in epson salts, took ibprofen, sprayed icy hot spray on it and then put it in an arm sling, at night i took the zzzquil to sleep through the pain....i got up a couple times the first night from pain but it definitely helped a lot.


----------



## Slippy

Add a Human Anatomy Book and a book on Natural Plant Cures. Lots of Antibiotics if you can get your hands on them. I was wondering if you put them in mylar bags with O2 absorbers if it would increase shelf life?


----------



## sparkyprep

With my current skill level, I would go with basic first aid supplies, and lots of them. I am not a surgeon, so surgical supplies in my hands would probably do more harm than good. Gauze, SAM splints, Israeli bandages, basic drugs, halo seals, CAT tourniquet, eyewash, ect.

I know that Apex has a much higher skill level than me, so your supplies should be much more advanced than me.(provided that you were intentionally asking for advice).

6 cubic feet is a TON of space when prepping, and you could put a lot of supplies in it, if packed properly. He'll, I would add an AED if I had the money.


----------



## paraquack

I assume that like my wife and me, you plan on offering your services?


----------



## wesley762

I have 4 medium size totes with a little bit of everything. lots of gauges wraps, splints, stethoscope, Blood pressure band, band aids, ibuprofen, aspirins, a small surgical kit (nothing to fancy just the basics) sterile strips, stitching kit, N95 masks, hand sanitizer and alot of other little odd and ends. quiet a few ace bandages too. store what you know how to use and as you increase your knowledge increase what you keep.


----------



## SARGE7402

I'd add some surgical tubing, IV needles (and be ordered on line from VET supplies) some two liter coke bottles and a bunch of salt. Any disease that causes dehydration will cause you to rehydrate the patient. and if they're unconscious then giving them fluids by mouth is not realistic.


----------



## BlackDog

sparkyprep said:


> With my current skill level, I would go with basic first aid supplies, and lots of them. I am not a surgeon, so surgical supplies in my hands would probably do more harm than good. Gauze, SAM splints, Israeli bandages, basic drugs, halo seals, CAT tourniquet, eyewash, ect.
> 
> I know that Apex has a much higher skill level than me, so your supplies should be much more advanced than me.(provided that you were intentionally asking for advice).
> 
> 6 cubic feet is a TON of space when prepping, and you could put a lot of supplies in it, if packed properly. He'll, I would add an AED if I had the money.


I would suggest stocking whatever you can regardless of your skill level. There is the possibility of there being an M.D., P.A. or even a Veterinarian in your area who has valuable skills but may lack medical supplies.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I dunno how long medicines, tablets and ointments etc are supposed to last, but maybe it'd be a good idea to dump them all after a year or two and stock up with fresh just to be on the safe side?
PS- Lindbergh cracked open a capsule of smelling salt vapour to help him stay awake but it was useless because the smell had long since gone, maybe it was too old..


----------



## BagLady

Tooth ache medicine! And Benydryl, and cortizone creme. We keep a powder that is used on our horses and dogs that stops the flow of blood if they get a wound. Wonder Dust is one brand.


----------



## Dark Jester

BlackDog said:


> I would suggest stocking whatever you can regardless of your skill level. There is the possibility of there being an M.D., P.A. or even a Veterinarian in your area who has valuable skills but may lack medical supplies.


EXACTLY! or a Paramedic, EMT, RN...


----------



## Dark Jester

Here are a few items sometimes overlooked;

CoFlex Self Adherent Wrap - much more efficient than standard cloth tape
Clove oil - great for tooth aches. When mixed w/ Zinc Oxide and a small cotton ball/pellet, can be packet into a loose/lost tooth filling.
Liquid Bandage or other biocompatible cyanoacrylates have been used for a number of years in surgical applications.
Activated charcoal tablets for chemical poisoning and drug overdose
Moleskin & Tincture of benzoin - moleskin for blisters/burns, tincture to help it adhere better and is an antiseptic

I can post my complete checklist if anyone is interested. It is fairly extensive, but not too overwhelming.
I started this checklist years ago when I was an FMF Navy Corpsman and have added/modified it over the years.


----------



## oldmurph58

super glue


----------



## Lucky Jim

Some medicines (like penicillin) are available in liquid or tablet form, so I'd plump for tablets because I've got a gut feeling that tablets shelf life is longer than liquid.


----------



## pheniox17

I'm not a fan of stockpiling mass amounts of med supplies, and even worse with supplies you have no clue how to use or what they are for....


----------



## slewfoot

I have left this up to my wife to deal with. She is a retired nurse of 40 years in a hospital setting. 
So she is the one that selected and stocked the medical supply's and has the knowledge to handle most any situation.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Cautionary tale-
I read about a sailing ship that was exploring remote stretches of Hudson's Bay a couple of hundred years ago,and illnesses of various kinds began setting in.
The ships doctor had a beautifully-stocked medicine chest, but he was one of the ones who'd died, and the remaining crew hadn't a clue how to use the medicines because they were just labelled with medical names without saying what malady they were for,or what the correct dosages were, and the crew therefore couldn't use them.
So it might be a good idea to check that our own med chest items are properly labelled.
PS- I also stick labels on my items like wind up radios etc, eg "1-minute winding gives 50 minutes of charge" so that I won't have to rummage around drawers trying to find the instruction leaflet to find out how long I need to wind.


----------



## turbo6

Lucky Jim said:


> Some medicines (like penicillin) are available in liquid or tablet form, so I'd plump for tablets because I've got a gut feeling that tablets shelf life is longer than liquid.


Yeah most liquid antibiotics are only good for 10 days after you reconstitute them. However, in powdered form the will last for years, like a tablet.

As far as meds go for the basics I'd want a few different antibiotics, steroids, pain meds... heck, even some amphetamines would probably be useful to combat fatigue.


----------



## ApexPredator

Always good posts here.

How far out are you guys planning on treating though thats the heart of my current conundrum.


----------



## pheniox17

ApexPredator said:


> Always good posts here.
> 
> How far out are you guys planning on treating though thats the heart of my current conundrum.


well first base on level of training....

with my level of training and experience, I would look at the basic travel first aid kit with a handful of field dressings...

a packet of pain pills (panadol) and a full course of penicillin for personal use (500mg) and a antiseptic (bentadene sp)

to level of treatment, to strangers if I choose to help, plug with the anti septic and a dressing, give water and a meal (if I have it) and continue on my merry

this is all I can do, if too far gone there is nothing I can do

but this is a Australian paramedic mentality, "they are already dead, we can not preform miracles, if we get too hung up on saving lives we will burn out"

apex its thought provoking but these are the links to first aid kit I personally believe everyone should have, you can do a lot and cover a lot with them (this won't count the antibiotic)

https://college.redcross.org.au/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=6 
first aid kit (I would get a cheaper brand and change a few items as you would)

US Military Trauma/Field Dressing Lot of 10 SALE

field dressing (just to give a idea)

The Betadine Antiseptic Range of Products | Better Get Betadine

antiseptic

https://www.panadol.com.au/

panadol (brand name but catch the drift)

if the injury requires more than supplies available sorry to say they are already gone


----------



## ApexPredator

Thats kinda what I dont get everyone plans on pluggin holes but after about 6 hours you need to have a better plan or why bother pluggin in the first place if its serious. I am sure one of my biggest sellers should/When I need to make contact with another group is going to be my medical supplies and ability. For example while you have it available has anyone tried to cross match their family's blood types I know me and my son are compatible now but thats it Ive got about 50 eldon typing cards ready though. Just a thought. The space I am using is for trading specifically.


----------



## pheniox17

because there is a limit on aid you can give, I don't have iv training or surgical skills, so its becomes what can I do, you maybe able to do more, you might have the skill to create plasma, or the skill to give morphine without killing the person in need... I don't, and its not one of my core skills and have no real plans to know all in this topic...

but if your looking at trade, antiseptic!! it has to be one of the most overlooked first aid measures, it prevents infection, so instead of fighting a infection, preventing it is a much better way to go 

and yes I cant preform miracles, I can't extract a bullet form a spleen and repair the damage, its beyond my skill level, minor issues I can treat, major life ending stuff I have no idea what I can do.. (well I have a idea) its about knowing ones limits  and I have gladly given mine


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Blood types and transfusions.....way beyond my pay grade and abilities. I know accidents happen, but if you've lost a lot of blood, in the boonies or wherever, good luck, seriously!!


----------



## Dark Jester

It does seem like a rather formidable challenge, but being able to perform fundamental medical procedures can be a reality.
Preparedness is about stockpiling supplies AND learning new skills besides tactics, canning, water purification, etc. 
Though these are important, knowing what medical supplies to stockpile and skills to learn are equally important.

One of the first premises to understand is "there are limitations"; limitations in regards to ability and resources. 
Understanding limitations is key to knowing where to begin learning and what is sufficient to get the job done. 
I learned this as a young FMF Navy Corpsman and is what I apply to my preparedness program today.

Look at the recent posts about blood transfusion.
In this instance, knowing your limitations would have you use a BVE (Blood Volume Expander) instead of performing a transfusion in a hypovolemic (blood loss) situation. It's a matter of understanding the condition, starting an IV, wound treatment and treating the casualty for shock. This can and should be learned...

Here is a link to a pdf copy of a Navy Corpsman Manual; HM Manual 14295B

I recommend visiting the YouTube channel for "The Patriot Nurse". She also has classes in different cities throughout the year.


----------



## Guest

This information is for budding post shtf battlefield doctors.

maybe brush up on enema techniques, getting rid of hemorrhoids with a hot iron, or my favorite bloodletting....to look really legit be able to analyze the patients horoscope before you conduct surgery.

humans are funny


----------



## Innkeeper

sparkyprep said:


> With my current skill level, I would go with basic first aid supplies, and lots of them. I am not a surgeon, so surgical supplies in my hands would probably do more harm than good. Gauze, SAM splints, Israeli bandages, basic drugs, halo seals, CAT tourniquet, eyewash, ect.
> 
> I know that Apex has a much higher skill level than me, so your supplies should be much more advanced than me.(provided that you were intentionally asking for advice).
> 
> 6 cubic feet is a TON of space when prepping, and you could put a lot of supplies in it, if packed properly. He'll, I would add an AED if I had the money.


I agree sparky my skills are only as high as being CLS (Combat Life Saver) qualified, maybe one day I can get more training but not till I am done with School.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Another thing- is stitching wounds with needle and thread still the best way to do it?
Call me a wimp but stitching seems a bit barbaric and make my toes curl at the thought..
I hear there are alternatives like "butterfly dressings" or "medical superglue", but if they're alright, why is stitching still used?


----------



## ApexPredator

Well having gone from knuckle draggin 11B (infantry) to 18D Id say dont underestimate yourself and quit overestimating doctors jeez I am sure people were surviving arrows to the chest long before "modern" medicine showed up. 

Lucky Jim the best part of suturing is that you can tie off a blood vessel and close in layers to repair the damage long term its not very hard to do same as surface suture only with absorbable types.
It is still the best you cant close larger wounds with the tape type and they dont form as good a barrier. 

They do make a relatively inexpensive field blood transfusion kit about 30 cubic inches but that only works if you know blood types (it does come with eldon cards) and it has step by step instructions for funny people like nightshade.


----------



## paraquack

nightshade said:


> This information is for budding post shtf battlefield doctors.
> 
> maybe brush up on enema techniques, getting rid of hemorrhoids with a hot iron, or my favorite bloodletting....to look really legit be able to analyze the patients horoscope before you conduct surgery.
> 
> humans are funny


HUH? or WTF you saying'?


----------



## Guest

paraquack said:


> HUH? or WTF you saying'?


I was reading about medieval medicine.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Incidentally I like long strips of bandaid like this which can be cut into smaller strips to suit the size of the cut-










Here's my very basic "medicine chest" for camping and hiking,the paracetamols are to kill my migraines, I don't get them very often but I'd be laid up for a day at a time feeling as if my heads going to explode without them.
The multivitamin pills are for popping one a day on trips just to make sure my bodies not missing out on some vital vit-










PS- whatever happened to dear old aspirin that people used to use? Nowadays everything seems to be paracetamol, is it just aspirin with a fancy name or what?
I tried researching 'painkillers' on the net but there are all sorts and i'm none the wiser about why there are so many and which are the best!


----------



## pheniox17

aspirin is a blood thinner and really bad for asthma sufferers (you can still get plain old aspirin but it can be dangerous)


----------



## Lucky Jim

Thanks, incidentally the Brit papers were saying not so long ago "An aspirin a day protects against heart attack", but now they're sheepishly backing down a bit and saying "Aspirins can cause stomach bleeding"!
And I notice the small print on some painkillers says "Possible side effects include risk of stroke..."
Oh great!!!


----------



## pheniox17

paracetamol in excessive doses can cause liver and kidney failure... 

all pills have side effects, the worse line I was told

for a artificial treatment to have FDA approval it only has to work 15% of the time

for natural alternative its 95% of the time 

this should make you think twice about the latest and greatest drugs


----------



## paraquack

Doctors are prescribing 81mg aspirin for some heart patients. I watched a guy on 81 mg a day bleed like a stuck pig from a torn blood vessel. By the time they called my ambulance he was unconscious, BP was way down and he was in shock. We ended up putting him in shock trousers, hung 2 liters of ringers and got him to the ER. The trousers did a good job but when the surgeon opened his thigh, they figured he dumped out four liters of blood.


----------



## PaulS

Well, I have trouble with all non-aspirin pain relievers (over the counter analgesics). I take four to six aspirin each day to help deal with my back and neck pain. I don't bleed excessively when cut so I guess I am doing alright. I know that some people can't tolerate aspirin so they take Tylenol or one of its generic copies. I get headaches from Tylenol - severe headaches so I don't take it. Ibuprofen also gives me headaches. I buy the cheap bulk aspirin - no name brands and it is the best thing that I can take regularly.

I used to get migraines - I had them from 10 to 52. There isn't a pain medication made that can take away the pain. The introduction of Imitrex probably saved my life. Imitrex is a drug that only works on migraines and it goes after the root cause. It's not a pain med, it is not addictive, and it stopped my migraines within 45 minutes to an hour after used. It first came out as an injection - I gave them to myself, then as an inhaler - no good for me at all as the carrier gave me a problem, and finally in pill form. At the worst I was having migraines 3 times a week that lasted for a day or more. Just before I had my last migraine it was down to two migraines a month. I haven't had a migraine for 11 years but I still have the advantage of having one of the highest pain thresholds of anyone I have met. It even amazes my doctor that I feel so little pain. 
Living with migraines will raise your tolerance and pain threshold but only if you don't have anything that will take away the pain. I was given Oxycodone and Oxycontin when I was younger - to no avail - and later I was given Demerol and Morphine that didn't do anything to get rid of the pain. It never even "took the edge" off the pain. There were several times that I sat on the edge of my bed with a 12 ga. in my mouth. The one thing that prevented me from quitting was the love of my family. If I had pulled that trigger someone in my family would have to clean up the mess and all of them would have wondered what they could have done to prevent it. I just couldn't do that to my family. Today, I am glad that there was enough love in my family to force me to live. Not only do I not have migraines anymore but I have more of my wonderful family to love and be loved - Life is good!


----------



## Lucky Jim

I've got no family to leave behind (always enjoyed being a lone wolf too much to be a family man), so it'll be easy for me to blow my brains out or dive off a bridge anytime if I ever get unbearably ill with anything. (messy I know, but I don't know where to get suicide pills ha ha)
Had another migraine last night, woke up with flashing neon lights before the eyes followed by the usual headache but luckily I only get the mild form and a couple of paracetamols zapped the pain real good.


----------



## PaulS

Isn't paracetamol just Tylenol? (acetaminophen) or is it a formulation of that and other compounds?


----------



## paraquack

I think you're right.


Hey everybody watch out for the post from Johnnup just below. I can't translate the stuff in the rectangle but the stuff below it is dating and porn sites.


----------



## redhawk

I have a pretty good supply of medical equipment and I am comfortable using it all (medic and nursing with ER experience) A couple of things that I believe everybody should have is a SAM splint, benedryl, aspirin, cravats and OTC medical grade "super glue"...JM2C


----------



## paraquack

Oh great, Russian porn and or dating sites. Just what we need. Isn't Obama bad enough that we don't have to suffer thru your BS?


----------



## Guest

wtf..


----------



## MedicineMan

Any of you know about essential oils? They could cut down on most of the supplies you are talking about and they dont go bad. you dont build a resistance to them and they are very versatile. This is knowledge that has been suppressed and they have made you believe pharmaceuticals are the answers but we have super antibiotics and different oils for any ailment.Im trying to get the word out on this so people know please contact me so i can share some more info with you. stay safe out there there. my email [email protected]


----------



## PaulS

Be very careful with 100% real essential oils. Some people are extremely sensitive to them and some essential oils can burn and even blister on contact.
You can test your sensitivity on the back of your hand or the inside of your elbow. If it feels uncomfortable then wash it off using liquid dish soap immediately. It will have already penetrated your skin but the effect will be diminished greatly.


----------



## MedicineMan

thanks Paul! yeah we have been using them for a year and a half now. theyre incredible. Oregano will burn the skin, we use it on the bottoms of the feet or in a capsule. you can also dilute it with coconut, vegetable or olive oil. We actually teach free classes now to help spread this knowledge. Thanks for all your input you seem very wise my friend. wishing you well.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Growing up in jr high and high school. We did quite a bit of hog huntin in Okeechobee. I worked on occasion at one of the local large animal vets. I remember sewing up at least 100 dogs in school from the cuts hogs gave them. I even sewed up myself and friends when we would get cut by a hog. My fiance's daughter got cut about 2 yrs after we met(8yrs ago) and she wouldn't go to the doctor. She wanted "Dr Jeff" ME to sew her up. I keep nubain,rompun and dilaudid in my med bag along with injectable antibiotics in my med bag 'just in case".. Plus some lidocaine,ketamine and a few other things that might be needed in an emergency!!


----------



## Dark Jester

Have probiotics been mentioned? Evidence on the benefits of probiotics is building. Studies suggest that these natural remedies, which contain beneficial microbes, help prevent or treat some digestive problems. They may even help regulate the immune system and help protect against common respiratory infections. Nothing conclusive on the last two points.

Being in a situation where proper sanitation and a normal diet may not be possible, the chances of food-borne illnesses, which could lead to malabsorption issues, may be a point to consider. To mitigate the effects, a source of probiotics is a something one might consider having available.

Here is a link to an article at the NIH website;

Intestinal microbiota in human health and disease: the impact of probiotics


----------



## Moonshinedave

A couple years ago, I went to Lowes to purchase a rather large tool bag, which became our medical bag. It's stocked with all kinds of first aid supplies, from snake bite kits to poison Ivy/oak ointments. Lots of things to stop the bleeding and prevent infections, thats about it, not trying to design a mobile hospital.


----------

